# 55g stocking idea



## Stevehale (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi again 
Thanks to some research and plenty of reading on this forum , I'm hopeful I've avoided a war zone in my tank, as my early ideas really would've had this.

Was wondering what people's thoughts were for peacocks (6), Yellow labs (4) and Acei's(5) (all males). 
Any other thoughts please free to comment , Also what do you think of the numbers? . Would it be safe (ish) to add another type ?. Any help would be appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Stevehale (Jun 27, 2019)

[/URL]

How the tanks set out.I have since adjusted the Powerheads on the left hand side upwards.


----------



## Stevehale (Jun 27, 2019)

sorry duplicate post , but if the water looks cloudy , it was only filled up two days ago.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Steve and Welcome to C-F!!

Cloudiness in a new tank is common and could be caused by a variety of things such as a bacterial bloom (normal), type of substrate you use, decor, etc.

What are the dimensions of your 55G tank?

What are you using for substrate?

Are you familiar with the cycling process before adding fish? If not, check out the Fishless Cycling article in my signature for the instructions. Also purchase an Aquarium Water Test kit that tests for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH at a minimum.

What brand and model filter are you using for this tank?


----------



## Stevehale (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi Deeda ,
Thanks for your reply. 
The tank is a Rio 240, dimensions roughly 4ft x 18H X 16D. My substrate is 3mm coral sand. 
Yes I have been reading up on the fish less cycle , had fish before , but never a tank this big. I'm not planning on adding any fish just yet , just taking my time deciding what to put in it when I can. 
Edit just see you asked filtration, internal one , with upgraded pump from 600lph to 1000lph, also a Fluval 306 around 1100lph.

Steve


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not do all-male labs and acei. You could try 1m:4f of the labs...I would skip the acei in the size tank you have.

Then maybe 5 male haps and peacocks with the 5 labs. 
Rubescens for red, maleri for yellow and cobue for blue. Then electra for bars and tetrastigma for a silvery blue/green?


----------



## Stevehale (Jun 27, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> I would not do all-male labs and acei. You could try 1m:4f of the labs...I would skip the acei in the size tank you have.
> 
> Then maybe 5 male haps and peacocks with the 5 labs.
> Rubescens for red, maleri for yellow and cobue for blue. Then electra for bars and tetrastigma for a silvery blue/green?


Once again thanks for the feedback. 
Am I reading this correctly , labs clearly 5 (4F,1m) , then 5 male labs and haps. So totalling 10 fish?.
Just looked through the list , I'd be very happy with the colours. Some stunning fish there.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes you stock lower when all or some of the fish are all-male.


----------



## Stevehale (Jun 27, 2019)

Once again , thanks very much for the advise , much appreciated. Will save me many hours of pain (and for the fish) Love the stock list


----------



## Stevehale (Jun 27, 2019)

After much reading , whilst waiting for my tank to cycle. Also looking round my local fish shops, I've come to the conclusion that peacocks are going to be hard to find. 
So I've decided to go Mbuna , stocking ideas .same set up as above. 
I'm thinking :
Yellow labs 4 (3f-1m)
Rusties 4 (3f-1m)
Red Zebras (3f-1m)
Now I'd like 4 of the blue and black striped ones (sorry to be vague , but there seems loads of types, lines going down , not horizontal). Would cynotilapia Afra yellow be suitable with (3f-1m).if not one of the more placed types? , as I know these can be a bit aggressive. 
Now I'm reading from loads of places , people saying stock anything from 10 to 28. I'm thinking perhaps 16 at most? . If I kept to the above? . 
I'm just thinking from what I've read that these should be some of the least aggressive Mbuna.

Steve


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For a 55G think in terms of 3 species and 1m:4f of each.

I would replace either the yellow labs or the red zebras with your Cynotilpia zebroides (formerly known as afra) Cobue. Yellow labs and red zebras crossbreed.


----------



## Stevehale (Jun 27, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> For a 55G think in terms of 3 species and 1m:4f of each.
> 
> I would replace either the yellow labs or the red zebras with your Cynotilpia zebroides (formerly known as afra) Cobue. Yellow labs and red zebras crossbreed.


Thanks again for your input

Steve


----------

